# Outlook Formular per VBS auslesen



## Markus007 (21. August 2005)

Hallo 

Ich habe eine Outlookformular erstellt, welches im Verfasserlayout 3 Textboxen (TextBox1-3) für eine Eingabe erhält.

Nun möchte ich nach dem erhalt dieses Formulares (anderes Leselayout) diese drei Textboxen per Commandbutton auslesen. Und in die Zwischenablage kopieren lassen.

Aber irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter

Hab zum testen ein CommandButton1 und einer Textbox4 erstellt.
Und folgendes VB-Scrypt (Über Code Anzeigen) in das Formular hinzugefügt:

Sub CommandButton1_Click()
Set Page = Item.GetInspector.ModifiedFormPages("Nachricht")
Page.TextBox4.Text = "UserID: " + Page.TextBox1.Text + " BenutzerName: " + Page.TextBox2.Text + "Telefonnummer: " + Page.TextBox3.Text 
End Sub

Bin ich nun im Entwurfsmodus und gehe auf Formular ausführen und klicke den CommandButton1 funktioniert alles einwandfrei und die 3 Textboxen werden ausgelesen und in Textbox4 eingefügt. 
Speichere ich nun das Formular als Test.oft ab, öffne es per Doppelklick, fülle es aus, versende es und klicke nach dem erhalt auf den CommandButton1 tut sich nichts.
Gehe ich bei diesem Formular auf "Dieses Formular entwerfen" und gleich wieder auf "Formular ausführen" dann funktioniert es wieder...

Ich komme hier einfach nicht weiter...
Hat hier jemand einen Tip für mich?
1000 Dank....

Habe jetzt um zu testen einen zweiten CommandButton eingefügt
und mit Folgendem Code zum Senden versehen:

Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Item.To = "xxxx@xxx.xx" 
Item.Send 
End Sub 

Auch hier tritt das selbe Problem auf. 
Bin ich im Entwurf und gehe auf "Dieses Formular ausführen" 
wird es versandt. 

Speichere ich das Formular ab und öffne es wieder, hat auch dieser Button keine Funktion...

Kann es evtl an irgenwelchen Sicherheitseinstellunge liegen?


Grüße Markus


----------



## Alex F. (21. August 2005)

Ja das mit den Sicherheitseinstellungen hört sich ganz gut an.

Du kannst deine Makros aber certifizieren dafür gibt es von MS zum Beispiel Selfcert.exe welches auf den Office Prof. cds mitgeliefert wird (aber nicht automatisch installiert) dies kannst du aber auch downloaden bei Microsoft.

Es gibt auch noch ein oder zwei andere freetools die das können ich weiss aber nicht wie die heissen 

grüsse bb


----------



## Markus007 (22. August 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Habe Active-Scripting unter IE und OL aktiviert, trotzdem hatte ich keinen Erfolg.
Wenn es jedoch eine Sicherheitsgeschichte ist, warum funktioniert es dann wenn ich das Formular aus dem Entwurf heraus ausführe?

Hat sonst jemand eine Idee, wie ich das verwirklichen könnte?
Evtl. VBA?

Danke Markus


----------



## Alex F. (22. August 2005)

Markus007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Habe Active-Scripting unter IE und OL aktiviert, trotzdem hatte ich keinen Erfolg.
> Wenn es jedoch eine Sicherheitsgeschichte ist, warum funktioniert es dann wenn ich das Formular aus dem Entwurf heraus ausführe?
> ...




Die Sicherheitseinstellungen im Debuger sind normalerweise nicht eingeschaltet deswegen funktioniert das. Im kompilierten modus greifen die Sicherheitseinstellungen dann aber da outlook ja nicht unterscheiden kannn ob das vom User gewollt ist oder ein Wurm.


Active Scripting hat damit nix zu tun !!


----------



## Markus007 (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

Lösung ist, das das Formular erst veröffentlicht werden muß, bevor VBS aktiv wird...

Also für mich eigentlich die falsche Lösung, da das Formular auf nem Server kommt und jeder AW sich das Formular Downloaden muß... 

Jemand ne andere Idee?

Grüßle Markus...


----------

